# Psychogenic Shock



## Guardian

What do you guys know about it?  Where do you see it the most (what type of call)?


----------



## Ridryder911

Psychogenic shock (aka Syncope, Fainting) is usually related to a sympathetic response causing a temporary decrease in cerebral perfusion. Usually, very temporary, and when the body performs it basically goes into a preservation mode, shunting blood supply (i.e. reason for being pale) and adjust accordingly. 


Types of call, usually when someone is seeing something grotesque, shocking, bad news, or EMT students watching a procedure. Simply treated, lay down.... no big deal.

R/r 911


----------



## Guardian

ok, thanks.  I wasn't sure if psychogenic shock was just a fancy way of saying syncope but i know now.


----------



## MMiz

I always felt as though Psychogenic shock was a catch-all of sorts.


----------

